# problème connection ethernet via plug.......



## biomechanical (10 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai actuellement des plus LEA NETPLUG turbo sur mes prises pour pouvoir me brancher en ethernet lorsque mon wifi est trop loin...

Bref, jusqu'à il y a 1 mois, tout marché bien, maintenant, lorsque je passe par ces plug je n'est plus acces à internet ( alors que dans les preferences systemes, l'eternet est actif et soit disans connécté (( même si celui ci met un temps fou a s'y connecter.. ))

D'autre part, j'ai pu constater que lorsque je voulais me connecté depuis un autre endroit qui lui aussi est en réseau ethernet (entreprise par exemple) impossible aussi de me connecter !!

tandis que si je me branche en direct sur ma box ça marche !!

que faire ............................? 

Merci d'avance .....


----------



## hemelune (11 Octobre 2009)

Quels sont les adresses ip utilisées ? (ouvre un terminal et tape ifconfig et poste le résultat ici).

Autre chose les prises CPL sont-elle sur des multiprises ? si c'est le cas essaye en les branchants seul sur une prise ...

autre chose encore une fois ton ordinateur connecté fait un ping vers le routeur dans un terminal  
en général ping 192.168.1.1 et post également le résultat.

Sinon quel type de routeur as tu ? Livebox freeebox autre ...


----------



## biomechanical (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Non les cpl ne sont pas sur des multiprises.... j'ai essayé avec un autre ordinateur ( pc de bureau ) sur le meme plug avec le meme cable, le pc fonctionne ...

pour la commande voici ce que sa m'indique lorsque je tape ip config en étant branché sur ce plug :

usage: ipconfig <command> <args>
where <command> is one of waitall, getifaddr, ifcount, getoption, getpacket, set, setverbose


Ma box est une tele2 box ( maintenance sfr ... ) nom de la box : speedtouch 706wl...


----------



## hemelune (11 Octobre 2009)

euh, j'ai pas demandé de taper ipconfig, mais ifconfig ....


----------



## biomechanical (11 Octobre 2009)

oui désolé : 

lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	inet6 fe80::21f:5bff:fee7:c7b%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet 192.168.1.64 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
	ether 00:1f:5b:e7:0c:7b 
	media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control>) status: active
	supported media: autoselect 10baseT/UTP <half-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 10baseT/UTP <full-duplex,flow-control> 100baseTX <half-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex> 100baseTX <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 100baseTX <full-duplex,flow-control> 1000baseT <full-duplex> 1000baseT <full-duplex,hw-loopback> 1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control> none
en1: flags=8823<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	ether 00:1e:c2:bd:1b:1f 
	media: autoselect (<unknown type>) status: inactive
	supported media: autoselect
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
	lladdr 00:1f:5b:ff:fe:2b:19:ca 
	media: autoselect <full-duplex> status: inactive
	supported media: autoselect <full-duplex>




je viens de remarquer quelque chose de TRES étrange ................

je suis actuellement connecté avec ce plus pour vous répondre.... le problème, je suis sur batterie, je viens de me rendre compte que dès que je branche mon ordi sur secteur internet ne marche plus ! comme si les 2 prise entrées en confli !!

=/


----------



## hemelune (11 Octobre 2009)

d'ou ma question précédente, il y a t-il autre chose de branché sur la prise avec le lea netplug turbo ?

Les prises CPL n'aime pas trop être branché avec autre chose sur la même prise ... même si parfois cela fonctionne ...


----------



## biomechanical (11 Octobre 2009)

Non il n'y a rien elle est seule..


----------



## hemelune (11 Octobre 2009)

donc quand tu branches ton portable sur une autre prise tu perd la connexion si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## biomechanical (11 Octobre 2009)

exactement !

j'ai effectuer plusieurs fois le test,

sur batterie : connecté,
secteur : déconnecté


----------



## hemelune (11 Octobre 2009)

je ne pense pas avoir de solution à te proposer, il faudrait essayé sur une autre prise de courant ...
et ensuite dans la mesure du possible essayer avec d'autres prises CPL .


----------



## biomechanical (11 Octobre 2009)

déjà essayé de changer de cpl.. rien n'y fait ... :hein:


----------



## hemelune (11 Octobre 2009)

Une derniere chose essaye de donner un ip fixe à ton mac  ...

pomme / préférences system / réseau /

Tu choisis la connexion ethernet , ensuite configurer ipv4 et tu mets manuel :

adresse ip : 192.168.1.XX  (remplacer XX par ce que tu veux de 1 à 254 . essaye un truc genre 22 )
masque de sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
routeur: 192.168.1.1
server dns : 192.168.1.1


----------

